# SS 30.04.22 - Mielck "Symphony in F Minor"



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Ernst Mielck (1877-1899)*

 Symphony In F Minor, Op. 4 

I. Andante Maestoso – Allegro Energico
II. Allegro Non Troppo
III. Andante Cantabile 
IV. Finale: Allegro


---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Back to Romantic period. Ernst Mielck finished only one symphony. He died of tuberculosis in Switzerland, just two days before his 22nd birthday. His teacher was Max Bruch. I have recording below and obviously youtube has it also:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ernst Mielck: Symphony in F minor

Liisa Pohjola (piano)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu
I am going to spin this one later .


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Will go with the youtube version with Oramo and Finnish Radio Symphony. I have never heard of this composer


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I can't believe there are only two reply' s


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I had never heard of this chap either. I'll try to give this work a good listen in the next couple of days.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I can't believe there are only two reply' s


I used to rush to listen to the Saturday Symphony but my interest has waned somewhat recently. I wish the thread had more comment about the symphonies, a little debate on its merits, different recordings etc - just listing the version I've listened too isn't as appealing as it used to be.


----------

